# Bazooka locks up and won't fill with material



## uribegeraldo8 (9 mo ago)

Ok so I know this might be strange but me and my dad were using his bazooka and it fell like 2-3 times and now the bazooka won't fill up with material???any reason why it hasn't done it before but my dad takes care of his tools so plz help us out cause we are in the middle of a job!!!!!!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

can b dropping that thing. must have jacked it up around the wheel and lever that opens the fill? pull up schematic of the head on line.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, if it took a bad spill it could be any number of things. If the tube gets dented bad enough, the piston inside will get stuck. If the clutch won't disengage you probably broke the push rod.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Clean it up real good and take a good look at it. See if anything is bent lol. I've dropped my bazooka like 50 times it's bent to hell haha. I just grease her and replace any little things I see messed up haha.

I need to stop leaning it against the wall and put her flat on the floor hahah.

Oh right there's tool repair services all over the place. Online too so try ames, grabber, all wall. Or the original manufacturer website might have some dealers that can repair it, or they might be able to as well.


----------



## chvy454 (Jun 10, 2020)

uribegeraldo8 said:


> Ok so I know this might be strange but me and my dad were using his bazooka and it fell like 2-3 times and now the bazooka won't fill up with material???any reason why it hasn't done it before but my dad takes care of his tools so plz help us out cause we are in the middle of a job!!!!!!


Check the side with the chain. See if it got bound up or is pinched. Happens a lot on tubes that have been used a lot. Center shaft may be bent or bushings on each side are bad or gone.


----------



## Lewis uk taper (9 mo ago)

Literally had the same problem the other day, my taper door wasn't engaged as the shutter hinge to close it was bent to far over so have it a tape with a hammer... that fixed one of two of the problems why it wasn't filling.

The second problem I had after that was the same as you got now, where it would fill about 3 times then stop or get jammed, it was because my value had slipped down to far so I had to take the taper head off and hammer it back down flush with the taper head as it wasn't filling due the bottom of the value being to close to the bung.


uribegeraldo8 said:


> Ok so I know this might be strange but me and my dad were using his bazooka and it fell like 2-3 times and now the bazooka won't fill up with material???any reason why it hasn't done it before but my dad takes care of his tools so plz help us out cause we are in the middle of a job!!!!!!




I had this problem recently was a combination of two things 

1. The value door wasn't closing properly/dis engaging because the door hook(don't know what else to call it) was bent out of shape and not doing its job, if this is the problem you'll probs hear "thud,thud thud thud" when you try to fill 

And the other problem I had after fixing that was my filler valve had dropped lower over time and wouldn't pump up because it was to low and hitting the bung. 

Fix: tape the head off, give it a good clean... pull filler valve up. If the taper us old the valve might be abit stiff, if this is the case you'll have to do what I did and disassemble the head abit to take the top of it off and tap it up gently with a hammer so it's in the correct position. 

Quite hard to explain that as im not the most articulate lol, if you need further descriptions just ask and ill try do a little video or something. 

Fix: tap across with hammer


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Might be a knot in the able. Have you cleaned it up and removed the inspection plate?


----------

